# My first successful presentation



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

I had to make a 10 minute presentation in front of my class. Presentations terrify me, they are my nightmare. I normally bring full notes with me which I just read, in case I forget what to say. I shake, and my voice trembles. I can't look at anyone. And I usually get a very bad mark.

I normally refuse to do presentations. But this one was compulsory. I prepared well for it, I knew my topic well, and my slides were good. I got one of the highest marks in the class! 

In case this helps anyone, here is why I think it went so well:

1) I made good slides which were easy to follow
2) I did not bring notes/learn my notes off by heart - for some reason, I was much better when I could talk freely
3) In order to have confidence to do the above, I did two practices in front of my friend, in a large room with a big screen. This meant that I knew I could speak without notes.
4) The two people who presented before me were quite bad. This made me feel much better.
5) I made a real effort to look at the audience. I did this while pausing and thinking what to say next, so I didn't rush out a sentence that didn't make sense.

Well, I am so happy that for the first time in my life I could do a presentation without everyone thinking I was going to cry!


----------



## adventurer (Nov 12, 2006)

Congratulations on the speech 

One thing I've heard is that people remember the first speech and the last speech the most. A speech teacher told this to my class when I was in High School. So if your worried about embarrassing yourself with a speech you probably shouldn't go last.

Also the longer you wait the more time you have to worry about the speech, which makes you more nervous. I think this can make you do a worse speech


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome. Way to go.


----------



## ArtVandelay (Nov 11, 2006)

those are really good tips.
congrats on your great performance!


----------



## DixieOrun (Nov 26, 2006)

That's great, keep it up.


----------



## scaredsilent (Nov 27, 2006)

congrats ... i feel like i would rather die then give presentations ... no joke


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Thats so great to hear... especially because presentations in front of a classroom are a worst nightmare, even for people WITHOUT SA!


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

Wow that's amzing!



scaredsilent said:


> congrats ... i feel like i would rather die then give presentations ... no joke


Same here  It sounds silly to most... but I feel the same too. It's my worst fear ever. Given the option to go sky diving or give a presentation I would take sky diving.


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

I once had to give a 20 minute presentation. Fortunately most of the time was taken up by discussion amongst the class, which took so much pressure off of me. But nonetheless it was absolutely horrid.


----------

